# Trigger pulls



## Gunny23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, new member i goy a ? anyone know what theb average trigger pull is on a standard hunting rifle????????


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

I've never really found an 'average' but most hunting rifles will sit in the 4-8 lb range. there are too many variables when it comes to triggers. For example... I just did 2 trigger jobs for a guy, both on Ruger M77 MK II's, one of them pulled at 7.4lbs and the other at 6.8lbs... I worked them down and now they both pull in the mid 3's.


----------



## Gunny23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,really helps but i got another one,how bought the trigger pull on a .270 weatherby out of the box???


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just spend the $5.00 for a small scale. Hook it to ther trigger of a *unloaded rifle*, install snap cap in *unloaded rifle *and then place the saftey in the off postion of and *unloaded rifle *then pull the gauge till the hammer *falls on a empty chamber*. do it 4 times add all the numbers together and deevide by 4 thats your adverage trigger pull weight.

Trigger pulls differ between MFG's and even different moldels of the same MFG.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My old Winchester Model 70 has been machined to pull around 2 3/4 lbs. This is way too light for a hunting rifle. I have to be very careful when wearing gloves, any pressure on the trigger and it goes boom. Very nice for accuracy, but dangerous. In my older years and poor circulation, this is becoming more of a problem, so I may have to invest in a replacement trigger.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Scales like this one. can be found at Wal mart and other such stores.









Some even use fishing scales but the good one cost well over $25.00.

this one is sold as a trigger pull scale.









http://www.featherriversports.com/contact.htm

Cabelas sells a RCBS model trigger scale.

 Al


----------

